# Standard Red Poodle



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello, I am in Southern California and I am looking for a standard Red Poodle breeder. I am having a difficult time finding a breeder and have even looked at some out of state breeders but mostly have silver, black, brown but not red. I am not sure if that is a more difficult color to find. I am new to the Poodle world, if anyone can please help, please do! Appreciate it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome!

Red is a rare poodle colour, and well-bred poodle puppies in general are very hard to find right now due to high covid-related demand.

Here would be a good place to start:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





And here is another great resource:









Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com





Since red is so “hot” right now, and covid has brought a significant increase in scams and unscrupulous breeders, I advise extra caution. We’re always here to help answer questions.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

You might also want to contact the poodle clubs. 









San Diego Poodle Club - The Poodle Club of America


The San Diego Poodle Club is a group of people who love Poodles! We are the AKC affliate club for the Poodle Club of America in San Diego County, California. We offer regular meetings on all aspects of Poodles including health, showing and breeding Annual... Read more




poodleclubofamerica.org













Poodle Club of Southern California - The Poodle Club of America


The Poodle Club of Southern California is dedicated to the promotion of the Poodle breed, and the education of Poodle enthusiasts everywhere. Our Poodle club was established in 1939, and we are the oldest affiliate club of the POODLE CLUB OF AMERICA. Our club meetings... Read more




poodleclubofamerica.org


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Poodle Puppies Near Me | Standard Poodle Breeder | United States here in Washington. Elana's pretty good about texting back. Puppy's grow up in a cute clean multigenerational house with goats and chickens. Check them out. My Basil's on the home page


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Poodle Puppies Near Me | Standard Poodle Breeder | United States here in Washington. Elana's pretty good about texting back. Puppy's grow up in a cute clean multigenerational house with goats and chickens. Check them out. My Basil's on the home page


I was looking at the webpage, and I'm wondering if you can answer a question about them. They don't mention OFA testing on the webpage, and I can't find their kennel listed on OFA. Did you happen to get info on OFA testing for their dogs? I know some breeders don't always post the info but are happy to provide the documentation.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I was looking at the webpage, and I'm wondering if you can answer a question about them. They don't mention OFA testing on the webpage, and I can't find their kennel listed on OFA. Did you happen to get info on OFA testing for their dogs? I know some breeders don't always post the info but are happy to provide the documentation.


This is what I received:


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> This is what I received:
> View attachment 472727
> 
> 
> View attachment 472728


Thank you! Looks like they may not do hip testing, and I would strongly suggest (if the OP contacts them) that they question them about this to check for OFA or pennhip results as hip dysplasia is a serious concern in large breed dogs. Basil is certainly a lovely spoo and looks great in that photo!


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Cinfully Sweet Standards are in Northern California and seem to have CHIC numbers for all of their dogs. Might be worth contacting them to get some more information. 






Home | Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles


red standard poodle breeder genetically tested CHIC Northern Califormia NORCAL




www.cinnfullysweetstandards.com


----------



## Panamint Daisy (Oct 15, 2020)

A friend got a red standard from a woman in San Diego whose kennel is called BPoodles. I don't know anything about her as a breeder though so I can't vouch for her.


----------



## milktea (Dec 21, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> Hello, I am in Southern California and I am looking for a standard Red Poodle breeder. I am having a difficult time finding a breeder and have even looked at some out of state breeders but mostly have silver, black, brown but not red. I am not sure if that is a more difficult color to find. I am new to the Poodle world, if anyone can please help, please do! Appreciate it.


haha we are competitors. I am in north California and I am looking for a red too


----------



## milktea (Dec 21, 2020)

ash's mythical has a litter of red poodles but females only. She does very thorough testing and gives a life-time genetic health guarantee. also she is very close. I didn't go with her because I still want a male puppy. If you don't care about gender. I would highly recommend her.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

milktea said:


> ash's mythical has a litter of red poodles but females only. She does very thorough testing and gives a life-time genetic health guarantee. also she is very close. I didn't go with her because I still want a male puppy. If you don't care about gender. I would highly recommend her.


How do I get in contact? Thank you so much!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Jbean said:


> You might also want to contact the poodle clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of your help. I have contacted the recommended breeders on their lists!


----------



## JenniferH in Goleta (Jul 18, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> Hello, I am in Southern California and I am looking for a standard Red Poodle breeder. I am having a difficult time finding a breeder and have even looked at some out of state breeders but mostly have silver, black, brown but not red. I am not sure if that is a more difficult color to find. I am new to the Poodle world, if anyone can please help, please do! Appreciate it.


B Poodles near San Diego breeds red standards. BPoodles Parti Poodles - Standard Poodle Puppies For Sale
They had a litter in June 2020. They also breed Parti and silver.


----------



## emilymmhmm (12 mo ago)

VanessaC said:


> Cinfully Sweet Standards are in Northern California and seem to have CHIC numbers for all of their dogs. Might be worth contacting them to get some more information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know anyone who has had a dog from them? Looking around for an Apricot/Red...


----------

